# BLOWS! Softrides are banned in UCI? dang...



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

I bought my bike because it was awesome looking admittedly. Was going to use them for my triathlon debut. Then i read that softrides are banned? all i can say is that this blows! What the hell am i supposed to do with my bike then?


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

Ride it, or give it to me.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Their website states that if you're slow you have nothing to worry about:

Question: I've heard that Softrides are illegal for racing?
Answer 1: Road Racing - For road racing, Softrides are illegal for racing in UCI (Union Cycliste Internationale) sanctioned events. There are under a dozen UCI sanctioned races in the US and the rule only affects pro/elite, category 1 and 2 racers. If you are not a category 1 or 2 racer, racing in a UCI event, you are totally unaffected by this rule. Softrides are 100% legal for all USCF (United States Cycling Federation) and USAC (USA Cycling) sanctioned events at all levels, including pro/elite.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

omniviper said:


> I bought my bike because it was awesome looking admittedly. Was going to use them for my triathlon debut. Then i read that softrides are banned? all i can say is that this blows! What the hell am i supposed to do with my bike then?


I don't think the UCI has anmything to do with triathlons. - TF


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

yeah they don't. It's just that I was thinking that if I can do triathlons, how different are bikethons or dualthons for that matter right? you never know when you would join them


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

omniviper said:


> yeah they don't. It's just that I was thinking that if I can do triathlons, how different are bikethons or dualthons for that matter right? you never know when you would join them


Unless you are racing in Europe or a Cat 1 or 2 elite racer in the states, what the UCI bans is of no importance.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

hehe, i just got a sick deal on a softride rocket
dura ace 9, profile carbon aero bar/stem combo, 303 clinchers...
1300 

crack in front 303 rim so i'll have to get that repaired
but i've got a set of tubie 303s already plus some deeper dish HED wheels i'll use on it.


----------

